# Applets funktionnieren nicht



## Godefroi Takougang (29. Jun 2004)

Hallo, Leute!
Ich habe ein grosses Problem mit Java:
Ich habe bei mir Java 2 installiert mit dem sdk. und ich entwickle meine Programme mit dem IDE Jcreator.
Wenn ich sie mit dem Appletvewer ausführe, dann geht das. Im Browser sehe ich nichts. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Problem lösen sollte? Wie kann ich 
In meiner Systemeinstellung habe ich "Java Console einbleden" angeclickt wenn ich im Internet Explorer unter Extra
 den Befehl "Run java console" aufrufe, dann passiert nichts.
Man kann sich das Applet online ansehen, unter
http://www.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~fosso/rossel/Lernen.htm.
Ziel des Spiels ist es, alle 64 Felder eines Schachbrets einmal zu durchlaufen, dabei muss man jedes Feld genau einmal betreten, und man macht nur gültige PferdeZüge. Dazu klickt man ein Feld an, es ist dann orange,  und alle möglichen Nächten Felder sind rot. So sollte es funktionnieren, und so funktionniert es unter Applet-viewer.
HILFEEEE!!!!!!
Ich habe *Windows 98, und Internet Explorer 6.0.2800, j2sdk1.4.2_01*
Danke


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Jun 2004)

Falsches Forum.

Verschoben: Java-Applets.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2004)

Ich kann Dein Problem leider nicht nachvollziehen. ???:L Ich konnte Dein Applet sehr gut mit dem IE und aktiviertem JRE 1.4.x sowie der dem Browser beigelegten MS-VM 1.1 ausprobieren. Es gab absolut keine Anzeigeschwierigkeiten.
Die Java-Console für den IE findet man unter Ansicht -> Java Befehlszeile.
Übrigens: Sehr schönes Spiel. :wink:


----------

